# Mudgee Brewing



## Gerard_M (25/7/07)

About 3 years ago these 2 guys walked into Paddy's Brewery with all these questions about starting a brewery. we had a few beers & a pretty good chat, next thing I see this......

http://www.mudgeebrewery.com.au/home.aspx

Looks OK from here, anybody tried the beers?
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## v8r (26/7/07)

Gerard_M said:


> About 3 years ago these 2 guys walked into Paddy's Brewery with all these questions about starting a brewery. we had a few beers & a pretty good chat, next thing I see this......
> 
> http://www.mudgeebrewery.com.au/home.aspx
> 
> ...



sure have.. im a fan of anything local and of anyone having a go! im pretty happy myself, the beers i feel are true to style. I do know of a few beer tossers around the place who think its crap, but i reckon thats more to do with the 'primo' wanker-beer they drink more than anything else.. 
I do love the wheaty, as does the better half (non beer drinker), has an authentic hint of banana. the porter is nice and mildly roasty, the PA ive not had a decent sample of yet. if youre ever in mudgee id recommend stopping at the warratah and sampling the beers.. theyre on tap at the back bar, with a 'sampler' deal avail for $6, for a 7 of each style (iirc).. even better, grab a sixxer from any of the pubs / bottlo's 

one of the smaller bottlo's was saying they sold out 60 cases in 10 days, of the first run 

:chug:


----------



## Randall the Enamel Animal (26/7/07)

I always thought Mudgee would be a top spot for a brewery. Good one. Looking forward to having a look.


----------



## /// (26/7/07)

Randall the Enamel Animal said:


> I always thought Mudgee would be a top spot for a brewery. Good one. Looking forward to having a look.



Met Peter on Tuesday night and he was a really great guy. Heres to good NSW Beer.

Scotty


----------



## Josh (26/7/07)

The inlaws seem to be going up there a bit. I might have to get a sample case next time they go.


----------



## spog (26/7/07)

the list of micros to visit is growing all the time,my long service leave comes up in 2 yrs 8 months (not counting)
the missus wants to a 3 month road trip.
hope she likes driving,i will be far too pissed to be of any use.  ...cheers...spog...


----------



## troywhite (26/7/07)

Gerard_M said:


> Looks OK from here, anybody tried the beers?



Just got off the phone to a mate who went up to Mudgee on the weekend. After I asked him where the hell Mudgee was he mentioned the beer.

He liked the wheet beer so much he bought a carton back with him... and he has almost 100kg of grain sitting there for brewing too, so it must have been really good.


----------



## neonmeate (5/5/08)

picked up a few of these in katoomba a week ago.
pale ale is one of these halfway between coopers pale and scharers lager sort of things... nice bready maltiness, bit of fruitiness, mild spicy hops. dry finishing and swillable, not doing anything too fancy but doing it ok.
except i guess they're still sorting out the carbonation...


----------



## goatherder (5/5/08)

My parents went there last week and bought me back a mixed 6pack. I had the hefe, the pale ale and the porter. The beers were clean and flavourful although they suffered from very high carbonation. The porter was a my pick - it's a stunner. They were all certainly worth a try.


----------



## neonmeate (8/5/08)

this porter is trying my patience too


----------



## ibast (5/12/08)

OK went there last weekend.

*Pale ale: * Good easy drinking similar to CPA but a bit higher quality
*Wheat Beer:* Above average. No bannana ester.
*American Pale Ale: * Really good beer and very typical of the better brewpub scene in the state. Unfortunately not available to take away
*Porter*: Very good. could drink all night

Minor critisms:
- The open top plastic tasting cups didn't do the beer any favours. I'm sure they all had much more nose than it seemed.
- Tasting quantities were a little on the large size. It's a wine district so many people want to move on fairly quickly. Maybe a half tasting for those people.
- charging for tasting and not getting a return on purchase is a little rude. with the quantitites being served it is worth the price, but if you are only after taste rather than a drink . . . see my earlier comment.

Otherwise good stuff. It's good to see the microbrewery getting a foothold in NSW

Good luck to them

P.S they were building a food bar whilst I was there, and were talking about more beers on tap, so I eagerly await someones opinion on that


----------



## gap (5/12/08)

I was there a couple of weeks ago and generally argee with your sentiments.

I thought the American Ale (called Spring Ale) and the Porter were the standouts.
I had a long chat with the brewer/owner and he seemed to have a good business sense as well as brewing reasonable beer.

I liked the idea of serving food as it helps support the brewing side of the business.
I had no quams about paying $6 for a tasting.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## Tony (5/12/08)

Going to mudgee on monday..... posibly, to do an induction at a mine for work.

Wont have time on monday but if i go stay out there to work now and then will like to check it out.

how do i find said place 

cheers


----------



## ibast (5/12/08)

Tony said:


> Going to mudgee on monday..... posibly, to do an induction at a mine for work.
> 
> Wont have time on monday but if i go stay out there to work now and then will like to check it out.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately I think it's only open for tasting 10-4 on Saturdays, but check as I could be wrong and it might change with the new eatery.

It's near the clock tower (you'll know what I mean once you go there) opposite the theatre. i.e. the brewery is on the western side of the road. It's a very unassuming building.


----------



## dogs01 (5/12/08)

Hi,

Visited the brewery two weekends ago and had a delightful hour or so sampling the four beers on offer.
I was impressed with the Porter and Spring ale. The conversation with the owner/brewer Gary and his lovely partner was excellant. The kitchen and dinning area should be finished soon which will warrant another visit.
If anyone has the time or is in the area, pay a visit, it is worthwhile.
I enjoyed myself and think the 7 hours round trip was well worth it.

Dogs01


----------



## Muggus (5/12/08)

Tried the PA, APA and Wheat beer at a pub (can't remember name off top of head) on the way through Mudgee earlier this year.

The PA seemed alright, the wheat beer had a good flavour but the texture/finish seemed a bit off, and the APA was quite nice with a decent hoppiness. Saw the porter, but didn't get a chance to try. I'm still kicking myself for not doing so!


----------



## gap (5/12/08)

Tony said:


> Going to mudgee on monday..... posibly, to do an induction at a mine for work.
> 
> Wont have time on monday but if i go stay out there to work now and then will like to check it out.
> 
> ...



Tony,

The Brewery may not be open . i believe it is only open on Saturday for tastings. Try the Waratah Hotel across the road . Some of the pubs in Mudgee have the beer on tap. 

Regards

Graeme


----------



## Tony (7/12/08)

Im in Mudgee right now 

just tried the pale ale on tap. It was ok. Chill haze, and a bit of a dusty hoppiness. Needs some work in my book. 

not a patch on keiths PA at potters. :icon_drool2: The only PA that gets the drool face from me!

Bought a 6 pack of the porter on my way up the street to get a fantastic pizza ant a non franchise place. God it was good.

JUst consumed a porter and its fantastic! VEry glad i bought a 6 pack. Poured with a luscious head and was smooth and silky. No over carb issues.... was perfect. Roasty but smooth, slightly hoppy, nice body and texture to it. Very nice.

cheers


----------



## Tony (9/12/08)

heading back out to Mudgee in the morning for 3 days.

will endevour to try the other beers i havnt had yet. Im sure i can track them down in town or get pissed trying 

here is the porter....... very nice beer

cheers


----------



## Tony (10/12/08)

Seeing as im talking to myself here i will keep going 

back in mudgee again till the end of the week.

Pulled up outside the brewery to wander into the pub across the road for a beer and dinner and the brewery door was open

Well what is a bloke to do..... walk past?

I stuck my head in the door and the owner and his better half were at the bar having a talk about something (it was about 6pm at this stage). I asked if he was open and he said "not exactly but come in anyway"

We had a bit of a chat about the beers and he poured me and my workmate a sample of the APA. VEry nice i must say! 

He asked me if i had tried the PA at the pub on tap and i said i had, and that to be honest it wasnt my favorite beer..... but i suspected it was their lines of something. He screwed his face up and said yeah....... its not the same over there as it is here fresh and it was possible the beer i had was sitting in the lines for a while.

I agreed and on leaving promised to drop in for a glass when i catch him with the door open next.

love the keg stools at the bar!

cheers


----------



## dogs01 (10/12/08)

Should be a great set-up when finished. I will certainly visit again.


----------

